# Guru's Handprint At Panja Sahib



## gurtej khubbar (Oct 5, 2013)

Panja Sahib Hand Print



Sat Sri Akal

Something is bothering me with this question. Can anyone please share some insights on the claims that guru Nanak hand print is embedded in the stone, what is the story behind it. Is it possible without Devine intervention?

Anyone been there to witness it? Thanks

Thanks for site admin for fixing issue with starting of new thred


----------



## aristotle (Oct 5, 2013)

Gurtej Ji,
I haven't visited Panja Sahib, Pakistan yet, but I'll share my preliminary thoughts to start rolling the ball on this thread.

The Gurdwara is believed to have been built during the reign of Maharaja Ranjit Singh. It seems peculiar to me that a place supposedly housing an important relic related to Guru Nanak Sahib had to wait for so long for a Gurdwara to be built there, nor did any other Guru Sahiban visit this place. Moreover, who preserved this supposed relic until the Gurdwara was built? What guarantee is that this Panja was not inscribed afterwards?

I notice there is a board adjacent to the Panja stone as I gather from the Google search images, though the board was not clear in any of those images. What is written on the board?


----------



## AngloSikhPeace (Oct 5, 2013)

I personally don't trust things like this, every religious leader in the world has strange holes in stone that were supposedly made by them, or relics left behind from thousands of years ago. 

Even if Guruji did make this indentation, why does that matter? The real miracle is that Guruji's love is impressed in our hearts, even today centuries later, not the stone.


----------



## aristotle (Oct 5, 2013)

AngloSikhPeace said:


> Even if Guruji did make this indentation, why does that matter? The real miracle is that Guruji's love is impressed in our hearts, even today centuries later, not the stone.


Beautifully said....


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2013)

The story goes that the Mulsim Pir on the Hill Top rolled down a HUGE BOULDER to kill Guru Ji seated at the BOTTOM....and Guru ji Raised His HAND and STOPPED the BOULDER in MID AIR..and thats how HIS HAND Made the impression in Solid Stone.

1. IS the Huge Boulder still HANGING in MID AIR ?
2. How did GURU JI EVENTUALLY MOVE AWAY from beneath the boulder ?? Obvioulsy Guru ji did move away...and How did that happen ?? When the Boulder dropped down to earth..HOW did it TURN UPSIDE DOWN os the Hand Print which was BELOW it came to be seen at its top ??
3. There is NO SUCH BOULDER TODAY..the impression is on a small stone lower than the surrounding area.
4. How did the boulder become so small...
5. Why Guru ji didnt just move AWAY from the boulder ??

This is a sheer nonsense story.  What Guru ji actually did was BREAK the STONE HEART of the Muslim Pir by showing him the WAY..the Hand Print of Guru ji was on this Pirs Heart...not some stone..that impression is a NATURAL PHENOMENON..and if you want SCORES of such "miracles" just surf any MUSLIM SITE...they will provide you with Images of ALLAH and words from Koran on TREES, STONES, LIVING COWS, SHEEP BACKS..etc etc etc etc by the THOUSANDS !!!

GURU NANAK JI is way way way BEYOND SUCH..His Path of GURMATT is via GYAAN..knowledge of HIM..not weird impressions set in stone !!! READ HIS JAPJI SAHIB..and see the impression it leaves on your HEART..dont waste your time going to see such stones and panjas...
apologies for hurting some sentiments if any..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2013)

boulder and image


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2013)

second image


----------



## aristotle (Oct 6, 2013)

The hand print is indented on the horizontal aspect of the stone. If the stone were falling on someone from a vertical or oblique height, technically the indentation(if any) would be made  on the bottom or atleast near the bottom of the stone. Wouldn't it be so?


----------



## gurtej khubbar (Oct 6, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The story goes that the Mulsim Pir on the Hill Top rolled down a HUGE BOULDER to kill Guru Ji seated at the BOTTOM....and Guru ji Raised His HAND and STOPPED the BOULDER in MID AIR..and thats how HIS HAND Made the impression in Solid Stone.
> 
> 1. IS the Huge Boulder still HANGING in MID AIR ?
> 2. How did GURU JI EVENTUALLY MOVE AWAY from beneath the boulder ?? Obvioulsy Guru ji did move away...and How did that happen ?? When the Boulder dropped down to earth..HOW did it TURN UPSIDE DOWN os the Hand Print which was BELOW it came to be seen at its top ??
> ...



Thanks a lot for ur reply, it's exactly what i thought about.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2013)

There is another sakhi..about a collapsing wall and its in BATALA where the Young Guru Naank ji went as a GROOM and He stood near a wall about to collapse ( doesnt this make our Guru ji seem dumbo ?? standing next to a wall about to collpase...and which then DID NOT actually collapse !! But the sakhi and the Sant ji who came later has actually Fixed this collapsing wall into a GLASS CASE and its inside a Gurdwara where people go and look at in AWE..wow a Collapsing Wall which didnt.

To think that we have Sikhs who actually PRESERVED this miracle wall..BUT DESTROYED the WALL in SIRHIND that was used to brick alive the chhotteh sahibzadehs ?? Also destroyed the CASTLE, the COLD BURJ (Tower) in which Mata Gujree ji spent her last few nights with the chotteh sahibzadehs ?? ALL that HISTORY is GONE..but this "collapsing wall..stone image of   a  palm..etc are carefully "preserved" ???
The Mud brick Chamkaur dee garrhhee..the Kilas of baba banda Singh bahadur..the FORTS of Guru Gobind Singh ji etc etc are all FALLING into RUIN and disappearing year upon year...?? do we worry ?? Do we have our PRIORITIES RIGHT ?? or are we being led down the Garden path....by fake sakhis and fake panjas and fake collapsing walls that still stand ??  we need a PARADIGM SHIFT. PRONTO. to preserve our REAL HISTORY and not go around hankering after "previous lives" fakes either...


----------



## aristotle (Oct 6, 2013)

There will be a time when our children will ask 'Where is the Garhi of Chamkaur?' or 'Where is the original building of the Thanda Burj?'....and we'll have no choice but to hang our heads in shame.
Under some sort of Brahminical conspiracy, the original landmarks of Sikhi heritage are being slowly decimated, and false miracle stories are being propagated among the naive masses. This is a travesty, what else can be said?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2013)

aristotle said:


> There will be a time when our children will ask 'Where is the Garhi of Chamkaur?' or 'Where is the original building of the Thanda Burj?'....and we'll have no choice but to hang our heads in shame.
> Under some sort of Brahminical conspiracy, the original landmarks of Sikhi heritage are being slowly decimated, and false miracle stories are being propagated among the naive masses. This is a travesty, what else can be said?




Exactly said and aptly put ji. The gauntlet is now in the hands of the next younger generation of sikhs like yourself...the Sikh is being swallowed alive  by the Bippar Boa constrictor that Macauliffe SAW almost 150 years ago..but we sikhs cant see today..There is not an iota of value in the panajs and collapsing walls..we are failing the next generations by destroying the AUTHENTIC HISTORY and culture of Punjab..


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Oct 6, 2013)

Every religion has to have its own miracles,because that is the kind of things  the followers want to hear of their leaders.

Christ has to be resurrected on the third day,otherwise he would have died the same death as that of the two thieves who were crucified along with him.

All these Sakhis about Sikh Gurus are just fables,but majority of the followers just lap them up.


----------



## Harry Haller (Oct 6, 2013)

jasbirkaleka said:


> Every religion has to have its own miracles,because that is the kind of things  the followers want to hear of their leaders.
> 
> Christ has to be resurrected on the third day,otherwise he would have died the same death as that of the two thieves who were crucified along with him.
> 
> All these Sakhis about Sikh Gurus are just fables,but majority of the followers just lap them up.



it makes you wonder who is actually the atheist and who is the believer.......


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 6, 2013)

jasbirkaleka said:


> Every religion has to have its own miracles,because that is the kind of things  the followers want to hear of their leaders.
> 
> Christ has to be resurrected on the third day,otherwise he would have died the same death as that of the two thieves who were crucified along with him.
> 
> All these Sakhis about Sikh Gurus are just fables,but majority of the followers just lap them up.




The followers just "lap" them up..yes ji and the MAJOR problem is that the followers are being served all that rubbish..by our DERAWADEE Babas and Maharpurshs who so intensely DISLIKE GURBANI that they spend all their "parchaar" retelling and repeating these Fables, mahabhartas Ramayans Kathas mythology ad nauseum...and NEVER say a  single word from SGGS or any Gurmatt....so vichareh followers da koi kasoor nahin hai..uhna nu mildah hee RUBBISH hai..lap karneh keh leyeah...

Jara dekho, jitheh hee Gurmatt Gyan or Missionary Sansthanwvan Gurmatt camp laga ke shudh Gurmatt ate NIROL GURBANI hee parchardeh hann..utheh vee ohee FOLLOWER aundeh hann..ate bahut khsuh hundeh hann nirol Gurmatt sunn keh.

Kasoor DERAWAD da hai..jisnu POLITICAL POWER da barawwa hai...


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Oct 7, 2013)

I remember reading Dr Dilgeer's Sikh History collection and in there he said it was a common thing to take foot prints, hand prints of important people who came to visit areas in certain places of certain culture (a very early concept of Hollywood Boulevard! 

Thus, this could or could not be a hand print of Guru Nanak but shouldn't make an ounce of difference to a Sikh if they actually follow the teachings of Guru Nanak than give honor to a stone with his hand print.

Seems to be another opportunity someone took to capitalize on people's emotion to bring in affluence to the establishment and area!


----------



## mystery (Nov 30, 2022)

Story goes that guruji on his many travels around the world preaching of sikh religion in Pakistan sri guru nanak dev ji maharaj left his handprint the five fingers and handprint of 1st guru makes name sri panja sahib gurdwara in Pakistan- panj = 5 meaning 1st guru five fingers thus his handprint, true story my parents are Sikhs and know it, maharaj ji kothak meaning power from God was so just when he embedded his handprint it goes deep into the boulder, it's said to test the theory many skeptics tried rubbing off the print but could not as power so powerful from gurujis hand it's indent is embedded deep into the stone where guruji handprint remains, thus many sikh pilgrims do Darshan today and matha tek in gurdwara panja sahib as sign of respect to Sikh religion waheguru ji


----------

